# Titi et Grosminet (et autres titres de séries)



## Liphou

Je rajoute quelque chose a ma question, encore question de culture, comment se disent "Titi et Grosminet" en espagnol??
Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## coquinne

Esta vez te ayudo yo. TITI et GROSMINET son PIOLÍN y SILVESTRE.
Hasta luego.


----------



## Liphou

Gracias coquinne!!


----------



## Aire_Azul

D said:
			
		

> *¡He visto un lindo gatito !*​


----------



## ed-hipo

ça serait intéréssant de savoir comment se traduisent les autres héros
goldorak, tom sawyer, tom et jerry, la croisière s'amuse etc !


----------



## iran

Bonsoir!

Je sais que Goldorak est Mazinger Z.
Les minipouces sont Los Diminutos
Les autres Tom Sawyer, Tom y Jerry.
La croisière s'amuse est Vacaciones en el mar


----------



## Aire_Azul

_Unas cositas màs:_

_La petite maison dans la prairie_:La Casa de La Pradera
http://www.teacuerdas.com/nostalgia-series-pradera.htm
_Ma sorcière bien aimée_: Embrujada

Et pour certaines séries de dessins animés:

_Les Pierrafeu_ (orth???)   : Los Picapiedra
_Les Schtroumpfs_ :Los Pitufos

_Hong Kong Fufu:_Hong Kong Fofi
_Woody Woodpecker:_El Pájaro loco

_Maya l'abeille_: La Abeja Maya
_Les fous du volant_: La Carrera de los Autos Locos
_Il Etait un fois_ ( l'homme, l'espace, etc...): Erase una vez
_Inspector Gadget_ est une série espagnole...

*Josiane Aire~~Azul*​


----------



## ed-hipo

olive et tom : oli y benji? puede ser?


----------



## Liphou

No, no es eso. Lo he visto en una tienda pero no me acuerdo... J'ai une petite tête, no me acuerdo de nada...
Alguien nos ayuda???
Hay muchiiiisimos dibujos animados así de cuando eramos pequeñitos. Que nos den los españoles lo que miraban hace unos 20 años!
Gracias!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

*Les bisounours : los Osos amorosos*

Hay que confirmar la traducción española...


----------



## ed-hipo

he buscado en internet es "oliver y benji", me faltaba una silaba


----------



## pejeman

Mutt y Jeff: Benitín y Eneas
Los Osos Amorosos: Los Cariñositos
La tira comica de Hans y Fritz y el Capitàn: Maldades de Dos Pilluelos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Recuerdo:
Chapeau melon et bottes de cuir = Los vengadores
Amicalement vôtre = Dos tipos audaces

¿Más?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Aire_Azul

*¡Y Los Muppets !*​ 
Aunque no tenga mucho que ver, unos recuerdos de mi infancia traducidos al castellano :
- 1 rue Sésame => El Barrio Sésamo
Et dans le Muppets show, notre brave *Kermit la Grenouille* se nomme en Espagne *« La Rana Gustavo »* et au Mexique *« La Rana René »* … Si quelqu’un sait pourquoi, j’aimerais bien qu’il me le dise ! 

*Un saludo muy amistoso.*​ 
*Josiane Aire ~ ~ Azul*​


----------



## pickypuck

La serie en la que Oliver y Benji eran protagonistas se llamaba (y se llama porque la siguen echando por ahí) "Campeones". Barrio Sésamo a secas, sin el "el". Me extraña mucho que digáis que "El Insperctor Gadget" es una serie española, ya que la canción era en francés...  

The Muppets Show - Los Teleñecos.

Hablando de Barrio Sésamo, otros personajes que salían eran Espinete y Don Pimpón, que creo que no tienen equivalente en los otros Barrios Sésamos... pero los que seguro que sí tienen su equivalente son Epi y Blas (la naranja y el limón) o Triki (el monstruo de las galletas)...

A mí me gustaban mucho los Fraggle (pronúnciese Fráguel ^_^) 

¡Olé!


----------



## lacrie

L'Agence tous risques= El équipo A


----------



## chics

Aire~~Azul said:
			
		

> _Unas cositas màs:_
> 
> 
> _Hong Kong Fufu: _Hong Kong Fofi
> 
> _Inspector Gadget_ est une série espagnole...
> 
> 
> *Josiane Aire~~Azul*​


C'était *Hong Kong Fu*, pas _Fofi_...
Et *el inspector Gadget* (c'est français, le mec, aussi en France?)​


----------



## chics

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> *Les bisounours : los Osos amorosos*
> 
> Hay que confirmar la traducción española...


 
Confirmo! Parfait!!!​


----------



## chics

En fait, il dissait ¡*me pareció ver* a un lindo gatito!


----------



## elToro

hola,

Quiero saber si goldorak (en francia) y mazinger Z (en espana) es la misma  serie  porque a mi me parece que no.

gracias (estoy intentado traducir todos los dibujos animados de mi infancia del francés al castellano, asi que si tenéis nuevas traducciones de serie podéis ayudarme).

PD : perdonadme por los acentos utilizo un teclado francés.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola!

Goldorak es en español Mazinguer Z y su compañera robot Afrodita A
Y otra más: Bugs Bunny lo llamábamos en mi niñez el conejo de la suerte

Saludos


----------



## yserien

Gadget étant un mot bien français la serie Inspector Gadget est aussi française ; d'ailleurs le mot gadget,à mon avis, n'exisgte pas en espagnol.

et d'après le dico trésor de la langue française l'origine serait "gachette"


----------



## Ely_wochifem

Como se diría "Mafalda y Miguelito" y "los rabanitos/ peanuts" o que se yo (me refiero a la serie de snoopy)
y los Thundercats, "Daniel el travieso" (Dennis the menace), etc......

saludos


----------



## Ely_wochifem

DearPrudence said:


> *Les bisounours : los Osos amorosos*
> 
> Hay que confirmar la traducción española...


 
Los "Care Bears" o "Osos cariñosos" podrian ser???


----------



## Ely_wochifem

Aire~~Azul said:


> *¡Y Los Muppets !*​
> 
> Aunque no tenga mucho que ver, unos recuerdos de mi infancia traducidos al castellano :
> - 1 rue Sésame => El Barrio Sésamo
> Et dans le Muppets show, notre brave *Kermit la Grenouille* se nomme en Espagne *« La Rana Gustavo »* et au Mexique *« La Rana René »* … Si quelqu’un sait pourquoi, j’aimerais bien qu’il me le dise !
> 
> *Un saludo muy amistoso.*​
> 
> *Josiane Aire ~ ~ Azul*​


 
1 rue Sésame = Plaza Sésamo


----------



## pejeman

Ely_wochifem said:


> Los "Care Bears" o "Osos cariñosos" podrian ser???


 
Au Mexique ils se appellent ? "Los Cariñositos"

Salut


----------



## sulky

Efectivamente Goldorak y Mazinger Z son el mismo personaje... En México y resto de América Latina por lo menos...


----------

